# What would you do?



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Unless you have a contract I don't think there is much you can do....


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

She should have disclosed everything. I'd be more concerned about the injury and stress from showing than anything. Do you live far away? Send her a certified letter if she won't answer your phone.

I think she knows you've found out about the horse since it appears she's not returning your phone calls.

Did you get a vet check prior to buying the horse?


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

This is exactly why you get everything in writing (such as the seller acknowledges these current or past injuries) and why we get a prevet check. I would keep on the lady even if you don't have these things, but it will be your convincing power versus her ability to not do what is right.....


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Did you not get a pre-purchase exam?


----------



## SweetZippinChip (Oct 3, 2010)

I thought abut a pre-purchase exam, but decided to go ahead and buy her. I do have a contract. So far we have not had any problems with the mare, she is great! I am just worried if she comes up sore after training, or if she starts having behaviors when stalled again, my daughter would not be able to handle it.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Then you need to deal with whatever you are going to do now and not later.

Always, always get a vet check. This may end up being a hard lesson learned.


----------



## Alaskadraft (May 28, 2009)

YOu could some more research and find out if the other barn had someone teasing her making her lash out...Personally I think stalled horses become head cases especially when left in the barn for long periods of time without much runout. This problem might have started up when she was injured and stalled for long periods of time...

As far as her leg..YOU should always have a horse you purchase vet checked. So many people dope horses nowadays to try and sell them..Is anything in your contract state that the horse is sound??? If so ...involve a lawyer.

Chris


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

You said you don't have a contract. Does that also mean you don't have a bill of sale? Without one, the horse isn't yours, it's still hers. I would continue to try to contact her. Good luck.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

You do have a contract? What does it say about soundness?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Honestly, if you don't even have a bill of sale, stop calling her. She can take the horse back without you having any hard evidence saying you bought the horse legally. I know it sucks, but consider this a lesson learned and make sure to get a bill of sale with everything outlined, and a PPE.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

haleylvsshammy said:


> You said you don't have a contract. Does that also mean you don't have a bill of sale? Without one, the horse isn't yours, it's still hers. I would continue to try to contact her. Good luck.



She said she does have a contract.

What does the contract say exactly?


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

^^^^
oops! I read the post wrong! You do have a contract. Disregard my post! hehe...


----------

